# Longfin albino Aeneus Cory catfish photos



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Longfin albino Aeneus or Paleatus Cory catfish photos*

Finally managed to make some pictures of my group of Longfin albino Aeneus or Paleatus Cory catfish.
They are pretty cool. The small one was born in the tank with them and some plecos, somehow magically it survived.

Look at all photos here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/shrimp-tank/sets/72157657967718268/





IMG_8233.jpg


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

How do you know they are aeneus, and not paleatus?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That's a valid question. I don't know for sure.

These two species look quite the same when they are albino. I think that mine are aeneus just because they are move common and I have got mine from the local fish auction several years ago.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have had long finned paleatus, and bred albino paleatus. The giveaway with the albinos was the tall dorsal of the male. So, I would suspect that if the dorsal is longer on the males, that perhaps they are paleatus. I have never seen aeneus in long fin, so, when I saw the very tall dorsal on the smaller ones, my first impression was that they were paleatus. Perhaps Charlie or someone else can offer a more definitive observation.


----------



## catinthehat (May 6, 2013)

Currently I am raising a lot of longfinned albino paleatus and yours look exactly like mine . IMO I would say that your are c.paleatus albino. BTW , nice looking fish.


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

The C. paleatus has a more slender body than the C. aeneus.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Great, thank for the information.

The female (bigger and in the middle) has shorter dorsal fin than males.
Look at this picture



So, they are probably _Corydorae Paleatus_ them


----------

